# Main dealer vs specialist servicing.



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My cars coming up to needing its 37500 mile major service, and I'm minded to take it to my local specialist (part of the good garage scheme, etc.) who remapped it a few month back, vs the ford main dealer.

Not a cost thing, rather aiming to get the best service and care I can. Although it is in warranty. I know legally I'm covered for warranty as long as proper parts are used. 

Just keen on your thoughts. Does a specialist service/chek the same way in your experience, or better?

Garage is rally tec in boreham, which having dealt with previously I certainly trust! :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you trust them use them I like my main dealer no lie but that is because the service offered is actually worthwhile I long forgot the argument on cost if they a) listen to my requests b) offer a good service c) generally at reasonable amounts d) do not charge for diagnostics (which so many seem to!) 

Like anything it is not about just cost.

I have come across some bad "specialists" and some brilliant main dealers I do not think they all need tarring with the same brush, it is probably because my main dealer is full of older guys that do not look at a screen tbh.

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Would never use a main stealer for anything like servicing...just the few odd bits n bobs for the cars...

You are paying over the odds for a ropey bird and nice tiles in reception, and your car is worked on by goons...

Specialist all the way, no f***g about, good prices, knowledge and I can speak to the person working on my car...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would always go for an indi over a main dealer, they actually check things over rather than work against a stop watch. The only thing i would say is if its a 37500 service and the car has a DPF, some need to have the fluid checked and reset. We had one that missed its service and Ford trhough out the warranty claim against the DPF. That was on a 59 plate Focus 1.6TDCi

My Seat has only been to Jabbasport for servicing and the TT although having a full Audi history was also sent to Jabbasport. They diagnosed a faulty MAF as part of the service that I wonder if the main dealer would have done ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I always take mine to the BMW specialists I've used before. 

Read a real horror story about my local dealer vs one of the specialists I use. The dealer had charged about £2000 for work and when the guy went to the specialist later in the year it turned out the work had not been carried out.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it all depends on your experience. I've been using my local BMW dealer for over 20 years, awesome above & beyond service. 

If you can find a good indy, that will save you money on labour costs & still use genuine parts :thumb:

A local garage worked out £120 for an oil service on my old E36 :doublesho, BMW wanted £80 all in:thumb:

Shop around & suss out the best option. Sometimes the dealers can be cheaper as they fix the price & time for their work & don’t charge if they have issues, extend the time. I had an alternator replaced on an E36, BMW priced one hours labour, because it had been up rated (Much larger than the original) it took 2-3 hours, I paid for the hour :thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Would never use a main stealer for anything like servicing...just the few odd bits n bobs for the cars...
> 
> You are paying over the odds for a ropey bird and nice tiles in reception, and your car is worked on by goons...
> 
> ...


go on cuey tell it as it is :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Depends sometimes a main dealer can work out cheaper.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Specialist all the way. I dont trust car dealers full stop, especially not to work on my cars.

With dealers its all about time and money, get the job done fast as possible. Specialists/independant garages are ususally far better.

I have had a main dealer in the past (Toyota) try to tell me that they never made a turbo MR2 (import only, never sold to the uk market) and it must be a GT4 engine fitted.

Half the idiots dont have a clue about their current stock let alone previous models, and dont get me started on Audi.......

Seem to have this elevated attitude that they produce some sort of amazing car thats far superior than anything else, even though their "Master Technicians" took 4 goes to fix the Wifes electric window, then trying to sell her some overpriced tyres.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Would never use a main stealer for anything like servicing...just the few odd bits n bobs for the cars...
> 
> You are paying over the odds for a ropey bird and nice tiles in reception, and your car is worked on by goons...
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

specialist over main dealer any day!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll certainly give him a call to discuss prices, parts etc. I only want the best for my baby :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I was always an ardent believer in taking the car to a main dealer, but over the years, I've become jaded.

It used to be that when I took the car in for servicing, they would give me a thorough overview of the condition of the car and call to ask what I'd like to fix. OK, they charged a fortune but to me, it was worth it knowing that an experienced technician was giving my car the once over.

More recently, I see that servicing is something farmed out the the apprentices and time constraints mean they don't spend any more time on the car than it takes to change the oil and filters.

...And they still charge the same.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> I think it all depends on your experience. I've been using my local BMW dealer for over 20 years, awesome above & beyond service.
> 
> If you can find a good indy, that will save you money on labour costs & still use genuine parts :thumb:
> 
> ...


Have to admit this to sometimes i have found mine cheaper more expensive for certain items but when i go back to get them to check something i do not get stung for an hours labour or anything it is free diag free...last time i checked for a volvo specialist local to me they wanted £60! other stories i know of certain things being installed incorrectly...one ended up in a small claims court...

so some of the specialists is better all the time is a bit BS.

never had a problem with my main dealer.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I know a main dealer service is £189, so working from there I guess.

Then there's not wiping my map, or washing it, or over filling the oil (hopefully). Plus the guy has/ has had some lovely Fords, so likes an Oval.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Everything DIY for me apart from cambelts. There's only one or two garages in Chester I'll trust with the thing that moves my kids about.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

We're not all goons cuey!
I'm lucky il never have to take a car to another dealer but when you all say the service is crap is that from the reception point of view, or something that the mechanic has done
You don't see what goes on behind the wall but always have something to say.
(not meaning to cause offence btw)


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Turbo Tony said:


> I was always an ardent believer in taking the car to a main dealer, but over the years, I've become jaded.
> 
> It used to be that when I took the car in for servicing, they would give me a thorough overview of the condition of the car and call to ask what I'd like to fix. OK, they charged a fortune but to me, it was worth it knowing that an experienced technician was giving my car the once over.
> 
> ...


True but this is why service boys are service boys. They get them through as quick as poss. For e.g lad at work had a job that has a book time of 3.3 hours. He did it in 1.6, that's 1.7 hours bonus for him and it makes his service manager look good. If something goes wrong it doesn't matter.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

trusted independent for me..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm interested that you say your car has been remapped, does this not invalidate warranty?

Just to address the balance I work in a main dealership with very shiny tiles and a less than ropey bird on reception, the techs are first class, the most expensive bills come from customers that have had poor independent service that has found its way to us....good and bad in both.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> I'm interested that you say your car has been remapped, does this not invalidate warranty?
> 
> Just to address the balance I work in a main dealership with very shiny tiles and a less than ropey bird on reception, the techs are first class, the most expensive bills come from customers that have had poor independent service that has found its way to us....good and bad in both.


Possibly some parts, but not all. Ford authorise higher power upgrades to the car (mountune, etc).

Ached over that decision a lot, but decided its a keeper so might as well get the fun out of it, but look after it all the same.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

With you s63
Last we had was a Mazda 6 not charging. Halfords had fit a battery and genuine Mazda alternator to find with a bill on the passenger of over £600
I get it and find the earth cable from the battery to chassis was loose due to threads gone. 1x new bolt and a nut just to be safe and job done. 5 mins job.
Also get Mazda DPF resets from them all the time


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I work for a main dealer and I'm not a goon infact comments like that offended me! Were not all bad at what we do some of us do take pride in our work, I know I do! Yes dealers are more costly than say an independant but then dealers have factory back up should you get poor service etc,also goodwill gestures if your classed as a loyal customer, where as your local independent might not have such back up. Also dealers have manufacture trained technicians/mechanic/grease monkeys! Independents don't have or can afford the access to such material nor do they get the same levels of technical assistance for tricky to diagnose jobs.

It's swings and round abouts I have seen and fixed many a car a local independent has struggled with. Easily fixed with the right tools and knowledge. 

Don't tar us all with the same brush. Bit like saying all people who work in IT etc are crap because PC World gave you bad service once!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends on when your going to sell the car and how. Fact is a car with full manufacturer service history is easier to sell and will get more money if you trade it in with a dealer.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Would you mechanics lump "indie" and "specialist" together, however?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Possibly some parts, but not all. Ford authorise higher power upgrades to the car (mountune, etc).
> 
> Ached over that decision a lot, but decided its a keeper so might as well get the fun out of it, but look after it all the same.


Further to that. With the new legislation implemented in January, a remap is not an issue with the MOT test?

I ask because I have been pondering for a while as to whether I should have my Mondeo remapped.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> I work for a main dealer and I'm not a goon infact comments like that offended me! Were not all bad at what we do some of us do take pride in our work, I know I do! Yes dealers are more costly than say an independant but then dealers have factory back up should you get poor service etc,also goodwill gestures if your classed as a loyal customer, where as your local independent might not have such back up. Also dealers have manufacture trained technicians/mechanic/grease monkeys! Independents don't have or can afford the access to such material nor do they get the same levels of technical assistance for tricky to diagnose jobs.
> 
> It's swings and round abouts I have seen and fixed many a car a local independent has struggled with. Easily fixed with the right tools and knowledge.
> 
> Don't tar us all with the same brush. Bit like saying all people who work in IT etc are crap because PC World gave you bad service once!


Spot on. We must remember we are here in a specialist forum with a majority of members who have an above average knowledge of their vehicle and many of a younger age. The majority of the customers that frequent my dealership are of a senior age, they are happy to pay a little more in the knowledge if things go wrong (which they occasionally do) there is a full backup, I have also been surprised at the amount of goodwill offered to cars out of warranty. They also appreciate having someone like me chauffeuring them into town or home and in some cases have their cars collected and delivered door to door at no cost.

Our service mangager devotes one afternoon per week listening to all the feedback calls, if he finds a negative one there is an inquiry to prevent a similar problem arising again.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

It depends on the car and job where id take my car. 

TBH i do most my work myself its only certain things id take it to someone for them to do if if its raining / cold i might im getting to old for rolling about under a car on my drive these days lol

Main dealers are dear but with a new model they have had the training etc to be able to sort certain probs. However for simple jobs id defo be taking my car to a garage i trust and has a good rep. 

Ref main dealers and monkeys thats actually total rubbish. Good and bad techs at dealers and private garages.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It would be absolutely ludicrous to take a bmw 1 series, vauxhall corsa, golf etc to a specialist.

However, something like an m series bmw, gtr, monaro chances are the main dealer wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> It would be absolutely ludicrous to take a bmw 1 series, vauxhall corsa, golf etc to a specialist.
> 
> However, something like an m series bmw, gtr, monaro chances are the main dealer wouldn't have a clue.


Having been a customer of many an exotic car of various marques I can confidently say that is a ludicrous comment.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Having been a customer of many an exotic car of various marques I can confidently say that is a ludicrous comment.


Ahh now hang on a minute, do maserati, ferrari, lamborghini, porsche, aston martin also make corsas as the majority of their output?

Take something slightly unusual, however, say an nsx to a honda dealer, gtr to a nissan dealership, vette to a chevrolet dealer, i'm not so sure they'd have any idea what it was.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh now hang on a minute, do maserati, ferrari, lamborghini, porsche, aston martin also make corsas as the majority of their output?
> 
> Take something slightly unusual, however, say an nsx to a honda dealer, gtr to a nissan dealership, vette to a chevrolet dealer, i'm not so sure they'd have any idea what it was.


Ok, for every GTR sold there will be 10,000 Micras sold, it would make no sense having techs trained on a GTR at every dealership, plain economics but there are dealerships with the necessary tools and training, just not that many, the same way independent specialists are small in numbers.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Ok, for every GTR sold there will be 10,000 Micras sold, it would make no sense having techs trained on a GTR at every dealership, plain economics but there are dealerships with the necessary tools and training, just not that many, the same way independent specialists are small in numbers.


Exactly my point, main dealers are fine for some cars, hopeless for others. I can't imagine it being easy to find a honda dealer who knew what an nsx is.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Exactly my point, main dealers are fine for some cars, hopeless for others. I can't imagine it being easy to find a honda dealer who knew what an nsx is.


Sorry but you aren't getting the point, they are in the main "not hopeless". You illustrate an example of a fairly rare car built by a major manufacturer who mainly deals in every day family cars, I don't have firsthand experience but I'd guess that the very few dealers that do sell something like a NSX would have the facilty and the know how to offer after sale service. A fairly ridiculous analogy but you wouldn't buy a Siberian tiger and hope that your local vet would be able to treat it for tooth ache.

If you owned a Honda franchise that sold Civics and the like by the bucketload would you go to all the expense of training a tech to work on a NSX, no you wouldn't but if you owned a Honda franchise that did then yes you would.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Exactly my point, main dealers are fine for some cars, hopeless for others. I can't imagine it being easy to find a honda dealer who knew what an nsx is.


In the main all manufactures stick or try to stick to using the same principles of how there cars work through the whole range withing a generation of models. In a lot of cases use the same parts etc. Actually this is spread even more these days as they tend to share a lot of stuff between the group. For eg your Audi VW and Skoda will all share a lot of the same parts etc.

As you say they might not see loads of NSX's but of course they will know how to fix them.

A engine is still a engine box a box and brakes are brakes no matter what the car is its only the smaller stuff that changes in how its made to operate not what it actually does.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

For the record, part of my reservation with going to the dealer is that I have been for the last 6 years to various branches; where you always get treated like a mug in my opinion; different prices/story depending on which service manager you speak to... And after handing a car back to me broke in the past, did everything off of 'well, we've cleared the code and it hasn't come back'. 

I do know this was very different to the service where we had our Mini done, where they couldnt do enough for you. Ford round my way is definitely a bulk business. Quantity not quality. That's my mentality for thiniing about going to a ford/performance ford oriented garage. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

do not even agree there some ford dealers are brilliant...it is swings and roundabouts....on monaros i know most dealers do not have a clue and nsx's only a few will work on them...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

for me it's a bit of a mixed for the Mini I use the main dealers as they are always helpful and don't try to pull a fast one,the local "specialist" tried to get me to buy a new supercharger tensioner as it was fully extended and being as I know my way around most things mechanical I didn't bother suggesting that perhaps the belt might need renewing ?,took it to the main dealer and the done the belt and gave it a full check over and only came up with a problem I already knew about.

For the Skyline however it's specialist all the way because of all the mods it's undergone the main dealer would not have a clue what they are looking at,they will never turn it away but I just don't trust them as it's not something they see everyday .


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Sorry but you aren't getting the point, they are in the main "not hopeless". You illustrate an example of a fairly rare car built by a major manufacturer who mainly deals in every day family cars, I don't have firsthand experience but I'd guess that the very few dealers that do sell something like a NSX would have the facilty and the know how to offer after sale service. A fairly ridiculous analogy but you wouldn't buy a Siberian tiger and hope that your local vet would be able to treat it for tooth ache.
> 
> If you owned a Honda franchise that sold Civics and the like by the bucketload would you go to all the expense of training a tech to work on a NSX, no you wouldn't but if you owned a Honda franchise that did then yes you would.


In the main, yes, but my point was there are cars that a main dealer would not know what to do with most likely, for these you'd use a specialist, for most cars a main dealer would be fine.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

possul said:


> True but this is why service boys are service boys. They get them through as quick as poss. For e.g lad at work had a job that has a book time of 3.3 hours. He did it in 1.6, that's 1.7 hours bonus for him and it makes his service manager look good. If something goes wrong it doesn't matter.


Which is exactly whats wrong with main dealers these days. If I put my car in a garage and am paying a premium for someone else to fix the problem or service the car, I want it done right first time.

I dont want some school failure half wit working on my car, trying to get it dont in the quickest possible time because there is a bonus involved for them.

Wheres the pride in that work? Regardless of what anyone says, main dealers are all about maximum turnover in the quickest possible time.

I would prefer a specialst that has excellent working knowledge of the car and its systems, and doesnt rely on the diagnostic machine to solely tell them whats wrong.

our Focus TDCi was a classic example, into Ford 4 times about a problem with the car stalling while driving and the battery going flat in a few days. Did they solve it? no. They just kept repalcing parts hoping it one of them would be faulty. Kept getting the usual " we have run a diagnostic check and nothing has been highlighted there".

Take to independant garage, the guy has found the cause of one of the problems within minutes, and promptly gets and autoelectrician to trace and solve the battery drain problem. had the car 2 days, and it was sorted.

Dread to think how many times Ford would have had it back If I hadnt lost my temper on the phone.

Go to a main dealer your seen as another sale, go to an indepenant garage and your treated like a customer and you usually the guys you speak to are the guys that work on the cars. They dont hide behind an overinflated sales manager.

My opinion.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> I work for a main dealer and I'm not a goon infact comments like that offended me!


Awwwww, don't worry cupcake, it's only the internet, it's only words...








:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cuey,
I was offended yesterday & I woke up with leprosy this morning! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cuey,
> I was offended yesterday & I woke up with leprosy this morning! :thumb:


Jeeeeuz :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Are you OK mate?!?!?

Going to pull through!??!?

Anything I can do for you!?!?!?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Jeeeeuz :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Are you OK mate?!?!?
> 
> ...




Touch n go mate, lol you know me I always PULL THROUGH, or should i say drill through! :doublesho 

Apparently the only real cure for being offended is money via court action! Weird eh?


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Dealer or specialist I think it depends more on the garage itself and the people they hire and how much they care for their work. I've never given much credence to the good garage scheme as the sign up requirements don't seem that great. I go off recommendations generally.

Ian-83 might be one of the rare dealers that do good work. 
My old man takes his Passat to a VW dealer about 20 miles way instead of the one down the road because the closer one is rubbish.
On the flip side, my latest service & MOT with a Peugeot independent 'specialist' ended up with crap service, a broken locking wheel nut key and felt like I had insulted their dead mothers when asking for a breakdown of their costs when they gave me a cost to do some required work!


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am guessing cueball has had a bad experience with a main dealer so if so I can understand his dislike of main dealers. I just thanksnk generalizing everyone makes you look narrow minded! Not everyone comes away 100% happy but out of those who don't, do they complain and hope to have it sorted or just go elsewhere? Yes 1st impressions count but then also admitting failings and sorting them out might make you think twice. 

Every business is the same not just motor trade. you get people who are good and people who are bad.

I work with guys who quality of work is terrible and I feel it let's the business down.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As you say for the warrenty it doesn't matter where you go as long as the correct parts are used. With that in mind it comes down to who you trust the most, past dealings with the garage and reputation/word of mouth. I have always used specialist garages in the past but as a ford owner there is a small family owned ford dealer in the next village/town that is excellent. Good on price, never wash the car when I ask for it to be left, will pick me up if no courtasy car available and never do any silly work on your car like "I've filled your screen wash up that will be an extra £5":doublesho and always discuss before doing any work.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had a poor experience with several garages.

One I even paid for a service including a plug change, only to later check them myself to find they hadnt been done. Oh and I was also treated to a free scratch on the boot lid and some muppet losing my locking wheel nut key.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

When I had my CLK I would only take it to MercAid in Hainult , I actually enjoyed handing over the money for the service !!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> When I had my CLK I would only take it to MercAid in Hainult , *I actually enjoyed handing over the money for the service !!!*




Dirty boy!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> [/B]
> 
> Dirty boy!!!!! :doublesho


I'm still waiting for your money


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I'm still waiting for your money


I thought it was a week in HAND :doublesho :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Local indie for me, I've never used a main dealer for any of the cars I've had never bought a brand new one and I've never bought a car with FDSH so as long as I've carried on with the SH that's the main thing for me.

The garage I use are really good and I would say that if I move away from the area we'll carry on using them as long as we're not too far away.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I dont know if it's allowed but to name these good independents would be useful for the membership.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it depends where you are. our local peugeot is a right **** take. Its like your interupting there little gang or something when your asking for parts, its the same with the vw dealer everything seems like a chore as soon as you ask them for advice or for parts lol Some indys are the same but some arnt. Swings n roundabouts. I used to work in sales and i can not stand bad customer service. I am self employed now and so i make sure iam polite and try to leave a good impression on each job. If half these garage independent or main dealer sorted there basic human interaction skills out then they would probably find they will boost sales big time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

This is my stance on dealers.or my stance on BMW Williams Liverpool. [email protected] ,absolute [email protected] I had my 520D service done by my best mate who is a BM mechanic in yorkshire. Book stamped and work done by some I trust completely.specialist just seem very hit n miss as well though. I did a bit of forum research on a good indy in merseryside area an talk about conflicting reports. In the end I just bought the warranty for 480 quid.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> Depends on when your going to sell the car and how. *Fact is a car with full manufacturer service history is easier to sell and will get more money if you trade it in with a dealer.*


Is that fact because you said so? I've never had money knocked off for not having FSH from a main stealer. I'd rather buy a car with a folder full of receipts than one with a potentially faked service book, stamped books are readily available for most cars on the bay of evil....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

This has been an interesting thread! It's fair to say experience is very mixed, and it probably really is case by case dependent. So in my case; I actually get the better feeling from the non dealer garage! Ex ford rally team, family owned, enthusiast, Penty of paperwork on the walls etc.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

And this is why i buy cars based sometimes on the dealership and local support available at the time and area. i still have to like it ofc unless i wanted a particular car :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> And this is why i buy cars based sometimes on the dealership and local support available at the time and area. i still have to like it ofc unless i wanted a particular car :lol:


Why we got a toyota for our sensible car!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Is that fact because you said so? I've never had money knocked off for not having FSH from a main stealer. I'd rather buy a car with a folder full of receipts than one with a potentially faked service book, stamped books are readily available for most cars on the bay of evil....


Was entertaining the idea of trading in my Mondeo at the dealership I work for, they weren't interested in the fact I don't have a FSH. Working alongside the service desk I now realise how worthless the dealer stamp in your book is.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Is that fact because you said so? I've never had money knocked off for not having FSH from a main stealer. I'd rather buy a car with a folder full of receipts than one with a potentially faked service book, stamped books are readily available for most cars on the bay of evil....


While you and many will happily buy a car with lots of receipts many non-car people will start with the FSH cars and go from there most. Overall they will sell quicker. There are always going to be a few exceptions like if you have a really specialist car but 'normal' main dealer cars will go quicker with a FSH because many people don't look at them if they don't.

Maybe the word fact is too strong but equally how do you know you've never had money off because if it? Because they told you? They may do this to stop you arguing for a better price etc. Its impossible for you to say your switch price was not influenced by it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think the general public will care if it's got a main dealer history, providing its been stamped is all they care about.i like to see a nice pile of invoices and that it's been serviced on time, when I traded my golf into a vw dealer my history was part vw and part jabbasport, it made no difference to the price all they wanted was fsh.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have to go with specialised. I always try and find someone who is passionate about the make they are working on. In the past I had 2 scooby tuning specialists service my car and one Volk specialist, all 3 were mad about cars and new 99% of problems within minutes.

Compare that with the Subaru garage where my wheel bearing failed 2 weeks before my warranty was up and they told me they couldnt fit it in for 3 weeks and then told me sorry your warranty is up. After kicking up a fuss and ascalating it to Subaru head office they booked it in and preceeded to stick the air racket on it for 30 seconds to do it up as tight as possible. I spoke to Subaru head office and they confirmed that they had given me an extremely damgerous car back which basically the wheel could come off.

Couple that with one of my good mates being a trainee machanic at Vauxhall and telling my how all the trainees did the servicing and it was like a production line, each one had the same job to do on each car so they get them done as soon as possible. But the issue that really got to me was the oil, when he got there they had two different oils for every single car, after a few months they decided this was too difficult so went down to 1 oil for every single car they sold.

Now why would I pay more money for worse parts and not as good work when I can save money and get some one passionate about their job who only uses the best parts for your car?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, booked in with the local garage/specialist; who whilst not really cheaper as it turns out are going to do full service items + fuel filter (as these aren't change regularly enough in his opinion) and a full brake clean (rear drums). Discussed parts/options, what plugs, etc. 

So whilst it's not a steal; happy with level of discussion and work to be expected. Says he wants it all day to be thorough. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I always go to the main dealer for mine.
I do get it Vat free with added discount though


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> Further to that. With the new legislation implemented in January, a remap is not an issue with the MOT test?
> 
> I ask because I have been pondering for a while as to whether I should have my Mondeo remapped.


S63. Sorry for the late reply to this Sir. Not that I know of re: the MOT.

Thoughts; honest thoughts, here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267318

Not sure what engine you have. If its a TDCi, they would probably be able to do even more. Or bespoke mapping might be another option.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> S63. Sorry for the late reply to this Sir. Not that I know of re: the MOT.
> 
> Thoughts; honest thoughts, here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the belated reply, I have a 2.0L TDCI. The tech that does the MOT testing at the dealership I work for (a highly experienced tech) tells me a remap will now fail a MOT since the change in regs that came into force in January, for this reason I'm in doubt about having my Mondeo done.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

What on? not being original, or emissions etc? There's a lot of very experienced and reputable mappers out there now, first I've heard of it (although that might be expected even if it was true).

But I'd take some convicing. "experts" are sometimes worse for disagreeing than ordinary folk on subjects sometimes!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> What on? not being original, or emissions etc? There's a lot of very experienced and reputable mappers out there now, first I've heard of it (although that might be expected even if it was true).
> 
> But I'd take some convicing. "experts" are sometimes worse for disagreeing than ordinary folk on subjects sometimes!


I don't know the answer to that, I shall ask him Wednesday when I'm next in work, my guess is, it's based on emissions. I have also read elsewhere that some of these mods include a chip that can be easily removed before test so it will pass, but my very limited knowledge of such things tells me that's not the option I would want anyway.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's no way for the mot guy to see or check if a car has been remapped.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bigmc said:


> There's no way for the mot guy to see or check if a car has been remapped.


It's not what he sees but what the computer tells him.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll certainly be happy to report back in 13 months time. Mines been done, so I won't be changing it back unless I was made to then! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A quick google brings up the question on most of the car forums, mainly about smoke and HID's

So there we have it, all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

My biggest gripe with main dealers is their labour cost. My Edinburgh Lexus dealer charges £166 per hour labour, 166 feckin pounds. Whereas my local garage whom i've used for years and trust is around 1/3rd of that. Yes Lexus have a lovely shining showroom, the latest diagnostic kit and call me sir, but £166 per hour is an outragious & unrealistic amount of money to pay to have someone do spanner work on my car, it's not bloody brain surgery they do after all!
Admittedly their customer service is superb and when my Mrs RX400hybrid was in for a recall on the hybrid system a couple of months ago, the dealer gave us a bottle of champagne in a wooden presentation box and put petrol in it as an apology for the inconvenience of the recall, but until they have realistic labour rates I'll never use them for service work.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Hehe, true! Don't know if diesel vs petrol makes a difference either. My petrols never smoked. Not visibly/soot anyway.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

S63 said:


> It's not what he sees but what the computer tells him.


They're not allowed to plug into your car as it involves dismantling trim to get to the OBDII socket in most cars. What about switchable maps too? SWMBOs zafira runs the standard 150 map until the sport button is switched on to activate the map.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

A lot of Main Dealers now offer a Service plan for at least three years. You pay a fixed fee up front or pay monthly and you get the 3 services for nothing. I'm going to do that next week when I pick my new car up. 
Less than £300 for 3 services is a win win situation if you ask me.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I only use a reputable local independant. 
There are good and bad in both the main dealer & specialist, but the premium paid to the main dealer imo just isn't worth it for a common car. A big supercar like Ferrari for eg may be different.

As mentioned before the labour rates are waaaaay to high for main dealers, but the fixed price menu servicing &repairs can be ok value- but you often get a phone call with a list of other work that should 
be done!
It's also impersonnal compare my mechanic who i get to see in person and discuss things face to face. Much more better customer service!

Sure you might get a higher resale value with full dealer service history, but for the premium you pay for that dealer service history over the years, you won't necessarily get back as much is you think.
Plus many more people are becoming aware that a dealer service history doesn't mean that the car was treated any better than a decent independant.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used main dealer and tbh will probably continue to do so. I don't know of a decent independant for one, my local dealer have been spot on and are less than 5 minutes from my door.

Also, if you get a Volvo serviced by a main dealer, you get complementary break down cover for 12 months, and from the information provided with it a pretty top end service (Euro cover, hotels/car hire all included), will hopefully never need it but the kind of thing I would have bought anyway.

My 3-year Service and MOT came to £280. Take out the cost of the breakdown (Which a quick flick around the AA site seemed to come to £101 :doublesho ) and I'm pretty happy with it. Knowing the cars been done using genuine Volvo parts, and has the stamp in the book to prove it.

Also this time, as the car was under warranty, it keeps it sweet should I need to send it back for anything.


----------

